

Show HN: UNTAMED – Post Anonymous Confessions About Hacker News or YC Here - osirisr
https://beuntamed.com/c/5BeZ9AW

======
Pyramids
A cool concept, however requiring login with Facebook for a site focused
around anonymity is an unusual decision.

~~~
osirisr
That's a good point. The reason for it is because this service came about from
our previous Facebook pages we created for colleges that ppl could use to do
essentially do the same thing. Every time someone makes a comment you can see
who it is, allowing people to learn about each other and socialize in the
comments, around the confession. The posts basically allow ppl to meet new
ppl.

Here's some of of those pages:
[http://facebook.com/mruconfessions](http://facebook.com/mruconfessions)
[https://www.facebook.com/UofCConfess](https://www.facebook.com/UofCConfess)

~~~
SamReidHughes
What are ppl?

~~~
greenyoda
Abbreviation for "people".

------
pariya
I'm confused, my photo/facebook info and name pop up next to my comment when I
go to comment... I thought this was anonymous?

------
osirisr
When submitting anonymous confessions,its okay to be edgy/funny, but please be
respectful!

